# Black sand?



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

As some of you know I am going to be setting up a nano tank soon, I am starting to think about the sand.... I am thinking that black sand would be cool and bring out the colour of fish and coral better? I have never seen black sand in a reef tho? 

Give me your input on wether I should go with black sand or stick to traditional white!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I have black and white sand (I mixed it because hubby wanted me too) 
It's got more black though
I like it.
I know some stores Use it to make their colours pop more.

I'm sure if you google it you can find pics with black sand and see if you like it


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I would go to Canada Corals - the black sand they have is black as night, and insanely beautiful. Black sand tends to be more expensive, but you're doing a nano, so won't need too much.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Does Canada coral usually have it in stock? Or would I have to order it? 

I am leaning towards using in because it is more unique and also I looked up some pics as damsel_den suggested and it does make the colour pop!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know, give them a call. 
Here it is, underneath the clams they have for sale.
I know they'll ship it, if needed.
http://www.canadacorals.com/collections/livestock/Inverts


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

WOW that almost made up my mind I am 98% getting black sand! The only way I would change my mind now is if someone is very convincing why the white would look better thanks for the link teemee 

I can't wait to get this tank up and running now!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Quotes taken from this forum hope that helps:

http://www.3reef.com/forums/sand/lo...hawaiian-black-sand-96441-2.html#.Utc7Uvuoeeo



OK, so these are the pros and cons I have learned so far regarding black sand.

Cons:

Black shows the debris and detritus that accumulate over time. I don't like the salt & pepper look very much. (Thanks & Karma to the members who added the pic's!!)

Black retains heat, I live in Southwest Florida and heat is an issue for me.

Black does not reflect light very well. I would get more bang for my MH buck with white sand, also the underside of some of the corals may not look as good as they would with white sand.

Black sand may contain iron. I heard a horror story about a guy who destroyed his tank because the sand kept getting stuck in his mag-float and scratched the glass, also the potential of the sand getting in powerhead magnets.

Black sand is a bit coarser, it may agitate sand sifters.

Pros:

It looks very very sexy!!!!!

It looks very very sexy!!!!

It looks very very sexy!!!!

Soooooo, I keep thinking of this comparison. I have seen guys who prefer the very very sexy girl over the far more functional one, even after being forewarned of all the facts. (not that I have ever made that mistake) and in the end regret it. The blind, short term lust
for beauty overweighed the more logical choice.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

personally i like the white sand better but the black can look great too


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hmm I still like the very sexy look but you make good points I have to put it into consideration... I will have to research the brand of sand before I just buy it on the spot.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

That plate looks so AMAZING in the black sand!! It's all personal preference tho!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Black substrate looks amazing...until your live rock starts to break off snails or any other critters die and start to mix with your sand making it look gray.

I know two people who have owned black sand and both have replaced it with white


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hmm I am loosing hope in black sand lol I am glad I posted this giving me great points of view!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I have three tanks set up using http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempage_freshwater_substrates_africancichlidmix.html Sahara Sand. It is black and white. Two are salt and one is fresh. Looks great and it seems to be fine.


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

superfishy45 said:


> Does Canada coral usually have it in stock? Or would I have to order it?
> 
> I am leaning towards using in because it is more unique and also I looked up some pics as damsel_den suggested and it does make the colour pop!


Yes they do sell it, when I was there buying some, I bought the last few small bags of it, best to give them a shout first to make sure they have it. I love the look, although if you don't stay on top of it or have a really good CUC it can accumulate detritus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Faith04 said:


> Yes they do sell it, when I was there buying some, I bought the last few small bags of it, best to give them a shout first to make sure they have it. I love the look, although if you don't stay on top of it or have a really good CUC it can accumulate detritus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you could start over would you use it again? Have you had any problems with it?


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

I would say yes. My major complaint with it was the rinsing before I even put it in the tank, after awhile it felt like I was losing more than I was rinsing.... So I bit the bullet and just put it in the tank and let it settle and sort itself out. Canada corals did have two different types when I bought it, one that had more of a shimmer to it and one was a flat black. I bought a bag of each thinking who would want a disco on their sandbed? So I mixed the two. Pretty sure I they still have the tube anemone area in their tanks they use the shimmer one. It's all a matter of preference and husbandry, it does take more effort to keep it cleaner than white, but the "pop" it gives to corals on the sandbed makes it worth it to me. I hope that helps a bit, and whatever you decide on..... Pictures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I personally prefer the natural look.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Faith04 said:


> I would say yes. My major complaint with it was the rinsing before I even put it in the tank, after awhile it felt like I was losing more than I was rinsing.... So I bit the bullet and just put it in the tank and let it settle and sort itself out. Canada corals did have two different types when I bought it, one that had more of a shimmer to it and one was a flat black. I bought a bag of each thinking who would want a disco on their sandbed? So I mixed the two. Pretty sure I they still have the tube anemone area in their tanks they use the shimmer one. It's all a matter of preference and husbandry, it does take more effort to keep it cleaner than white, but the "pop" it gives to corals on the sandbed makes it worth it to me. I hope that helps a bit, and whatever you decide on..... Pictures!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input it helps a lot with my decition! I am still not positive what I am going with but I think it will be the black!

I will post a build thread once I start gathering items!


----------

